# How to improve benching PR?



## xyokoma (May 27, 2017)

Hey guys, looking for any advice on how to improve my benching! What exercises have helped you the most? How long did it take to see a difference and most importantly, how often did you perform the exercises?

P.s. I dont take supps besides pre/wo, 22, F. 

CHEERS!


----------



## stonetag (May 27, 2017)

Take a good look at your form to start with, you may find a few pounds there.


----------



## Georgia (May 27, 2017)

Going heavier on shoulders and triceps will translate to a bigger bench much faster than going heavy on chest alone.

Going heavy on flat dumbbell presses have definitely helped me...it works your shoulders a great deal. Do some close grip bench for triceps. Having a spotter is a good idea for trying to go as heavy as possible for strength training.

It takes time. A couple of months of consistent training you'll see results. Sounds like a long time until you realize you're only hitting these body parts once a week at least. Nutrition is important to. Make sure you're getting the calories and nutrients your body needs to grow and get stronger.


----------



## widehips71 (May 27, 2017)

1)  Technique
2)  Close grip flat/incline
3)  Dips
4)  Barbell/dumbell rows
5)  Overload with reverse bands or slingshot
6)  Speed work with bands
7)  Pause presses
8)  Floor presses
9)  Strict standing OHP


With the exception of technique, these are not in order of importance and the frequency of which you do these may vary per individual.  Im sure Im missing some good ones.  Im half asleep still


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2017)

By benching more


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Hey guys, looking for any advice on how to improve my benching! What exercises have helped you the most? How long did it take to see a difference and most importantly, how often did you perform the exercises?
> 
> P.s. I dont take supps besides pre/wo, 22, F.
> 
> CHEERS!



What are you doing now?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 27, 2017)

heavy barbell rows and dumbbell overhead press helped me a lot


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 27, 2017)

It was said already but technique is the most important factor in benching. I have seen bench presses go up as much as 50 pounds with simple technique critique. Another that I didn't see mentioned is Back/Lat exercises. The other that I feel is important if you want to push more weight in any lift is calories more specifically raising your carbs intake. You would be amazed and how much raising your carbs can help you.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> By benching more


Came in to say this.
Volume! Like Boris Sheiko said, "To press more you have to press more."


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

Submaximal weight. Stop worrying about your "max" for a few weeks even months and handle submaxinak weights. Lots of sets and reps in the 70-90% range


----------



## ken Sass (May 27, 2017)

military press to the front, heavy low rep benching with a pause top and bottom 4x3 4 or 5 . tricep work ,bent over rows. half rep with lighter weight from bottom to half way up with a pause at top and bottom.  3x 15-20


----------



## xyokoma (May 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> It was said already but technique is the most important factor in benching. I have seen bench presses go up as much as 50 pounds with simple technique critique. Another that I didn't see mentioned is Back/Lat exercises. The other that I feel is important if you want to push more weight in any lift is calories more specifically raising your carbs intake. You would be amazed and how much raising your carbs can help you.



Heya, i feel i have a good technique, i was taught by a professional powerlifter who also recently snatched a medal in worlds bench comp in Lithuania, so that shouldnt be the problem, then again... theres always space for improvement, eh?


----------

